# Georgian Special Forces Brigade



## GeneralL (Feb 11, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgian_Special_Forces

The formation is probably the country's second highest priority in terms of military developement and it's activities remain highly classified as operations are allegedly conducted way beyond the country borders, including Afghanistan, Iraq and possibly also Chechnya. Maybe as classified as the army's research centers, that's why gathering lot of pictures on your own is very very difficult. But there are some, in fact there are allready a lot since the last war in 2008.






































































































( Take this little hint: Not everyone looking badass, is special forces. Anyone armed with a G-36, TAR-21, Micro-Galil or MP5 SD is most likely MIA ( Ministry of Internal Affairs. People tend to mix them up most of the time and there is a great rivalry between these guys ). Basicaly everyone wearing black cevlar vests and/or uniforms or ACU cevlar vests and/or uniforms + named weapons, is most likely not military  )


----------



## Brill (Feb 11, 2012)

Operating "possibly on the Chechen border"? Dude, are you serious?

Curios a's to why you've posted so much about Georgian military? Didn't see an intro so...


----------



## AWP (Feb 11, 2012)

lindy said:


> Curios a's to why you've posted so much about Georgian military? Didn't see an intro so...


 
Some of the older Intro threads were deleted so someone who joined a few years ago may not have one around.

ETA: The Hinds look Photoshopped in. Even if they aren't, they look odd.


----------



## GeneralL (Feb 11, 2012)

lindy said:


> Operating "possibly on the Chechen border"? Dude, are you serious?
> 
> Curios a's to why you've posted so much about Georgian military? Didn't see an intro so...


 
I guess my 3 years old intro was allready deleted. Anyhow, operations on the Russo-Georgian border were nothing unusual. I see you have to familiarize yourself on the Chechen insurgency which spread not only in Russia but also in Georgia and surrounding nations, but particularily in the region of Mestia, Georiga. Thousands of refugees crossed the border during the second Chechen War, many of whom were combatants hiding and entranching themselves in forrests. After beeing stressed by Moskow that Georgia hosts terrorists and probably even arms them, the government had no choice but to clean those areas. Georgians undertook numerous action there including artillery strikes on Chechen positions and special operations. There was fluent traffic on the border prior to these undertakings. How much the US was later involved in such activities, is simply classified.



> ETA: The Hinds look Photoshopped in. Even if they aren't, they look odd.


 
What can I say, they obviously are real ....


----------



## Brill (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't you mean Kakheti? It's not like the fighters, or illegal bandit formations, could simply drive down the Georgian Military Highway.

That's some pretty good English, Gen L. თქვენ საქართველოს?


----------



## GeneralL (Feb 12, 2012)

lindy said:


> Don't you mean Kakheti? It's not like the fighters, or illegal bandit formations, could simply drive down the Georgian Military Highway.
> 
> That's some pretty good English, Gen L. თქვენ საქართველოს?


 
Do you know ? You overestimate the border security in Russia and Georgia at that time. I guess you mean the Pankisi Gorge. No, basically the borders were not even protected, that's a fact especialy for the entire north-eastern part of the country + they could freely enter free from Abkhazia and South Ossetia. The Georgian government did not refuse Chechen refugees who fled the war, to encamp into Georgia. However that turned to be a great mistake as the Chechen insurgents crowded with civilians and later had several enclaves. The government than enforced tight security around these areas and demanded the insurgents to leave the country, quickly enough opened fire on them as Putin repeatedly stressed hard. The only force used there were special forces and operations were undertaken along the border. There however where never details, but claims that Russians were involved directly and besides Georgians, also the US later on. But don't track that issue further, as it makes absolutly no sence for anyone.

If the borders of Northern Caucasus ( Russia ) would have been somewhat properly guarded, the Chechens wouldn't have been in Dagestan, Abkhazia, Moskow etc. They moved around as they wanted in 1990-2003.

Interesting. I guess you mean: "თქვენ ქართველი ბრძანდებით ?". Never trust google.


----------



## GeneralL (Feb 12, 2012)

Couldn't find these without MOD watermark


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Feb 12, 2012)

Great pics! 

I see they have been hit by the Multicam fetish too! :-" 

Yes, his english is better than some people here!


----------



## GeneralL (Feb 12, 2012)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> Great pics!
> 
> I see they have been hit by the Multicam fetish too! :-"
> 
> Yes, his english is better than some people here!


 
The Multicam fits pretty good on our territory. I think the MOD made a well calculated decision. It should remain the uniform until someone developes something that adapts any environment you enter. Kinda like chameleon style .... ^^


----------



## dknob (Feb 13, 2012)

What did these guys do during the 2008 war with Russia?


----------



## GeneralL (Feb 13, 2012)

dknob said:


> What did these guys do during the 2008 war with Russia?


 
Here's how the situation was as far as I know from military sources.

Most of the brigade was stationed in Tbilisi center and entrance facing the city of Gori.

Some smaller detachments were engaged in early hours of the conflict, mostly paving the way at midnight for Interior Ministry forces and ground troops. This was on August 7-8
On the next day, the same detachments then took control of some villages and the northern entrance of the South Ossetian capital, Tskhinvali, facing direction from where the Russians would most likely appraoch.

Russians at that time report to have Georgian "saboteurs" prevented of blowing up the Roki tunnel, which links SO with Russia. No confirmed kills however. Georgia claims, the tunnel has been blown up. That of course was not true. Later the Georgian gov would even denie that such operation was undertaken since the entrance was heavily guarded. The tunnel was struck by bombing runs however, but failed to collapse.

The Georgian 3rd and 4th Infantry Brigade took surrounding heights and flanked the city from it's west and east, but maintained positions while the mobile MIA rushed into the center. Receiving fire from the barracks, the MIA requested military troops to silence the enemy. Infantry elements of the 3rd Brigade approaching from the west, tried to take the Russian garrison and some fortified buildings around them, but failed. Only the southern barracks were taken.

On August 9 the entranched commando unit had visual on the rapidly advancing lead mechanized batallion of the Russian 58zh Army. The commanding officer was noone less but General Khrulyov. The convoy was either ambushed before or after entering the city. However, some significant damage must have been dealt as the Georgians were the ones who maintained ground in the end. The Russian commander got wounded in the course of fighting. Only a handful of vehicles made it out togheter with Khrulyov. Expecting more Russian units to enter the scene, the commandos withdrew from the area. This can also be due to lack of ammunition as I read somewhere that every single RPG tube and grenade was used in that one attack.

Before having a chance to carry out further assaults on the barracks, more Russian reinforcements arrived. The MIA simply ignored the fighting and tried to control the city as they were cought into sporadic militia resistance partialy armed with anti tank weapons. Russian troops now streaming into Georgia in the thousands, all special forces units in action were advised to withdraw to the capital. Around 2.000 commandos were to hold off an initial Russian attack on Tbilisi. It didn't came that far fortunatly


----------



## GeneralL (Apr 4, 2012)

Documentary Intro. I have never watched it. I was told that a single episode was shown on TV and than never again since.


----------



## GeneralL (Apr 9, 2012)

Some seen during the latest presidential speech. It's rather rare to see them so exposed


----------



## GeneralL (Jul 25, 2012)

Recent material of 25.Juli.2012


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 25, 2012)

Sweet Jesus, they've stolen our SEAL slide!  We're doomed...


----------



## GeneralL (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Well, they are beeing instructed by "NATO's best special units". So I guess, Navy Seals Slide is included in the package of T3 allround defence


----------



## Etype (Aug 1, 2012)

Those dudes look like a mess.


----------



## GeneralL (Aug 5, 2012)

wot ? ^^ you want to say that you guys are dressed more uniformly then them .... ?

anyway, as long as a unit is qualified for it's task, I don't really care. You haven't seen our anti terror units ....... lol


----------



## GeneralL (Aug 29, 2012)

*29.08.2012 - Special Opearation at Lapota Valley.*

Reports that a heavily armed ( automatic rifles and rocket propelled grenade launchers ) diversant group of about 20 individuals have crossed the Georgian-Russian border from Dagestan and took 10 local civilians hostage. After two days of negociations the Georgian authorities demanded the terrorists to lay down their arms. When refusing they immidiatly opened fire what resulted into 2 special police officers beeing killed instantly due to explosion and several more wounded. While trying to retreive the allready dead, one medical corps doctor from army special forces received a critical hit and died at the spot. A furious shootout followed in which 11 members of the diversant group got eliminated, while 3 fled the scene and the other 6 remain besieged by the special forces.


----------



## GeneralL (Aug 29, 2012)

the two groups of hostages, each including 5 civilians were rescued during the operation, without any losses.


----------



## Soldado (Feb 25, 2013)

I wonder why it is in European Special Operations... Georgia is an *Asian* country: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_sovereign_states_and_dependent_territories_in_Asia

I use this to ask: If someone wants to post something about Spetsnaz where it will goes?


----------



## pardus (Feb 26, 2013)

Soldado said:


> I wonder why it is in European Special Operations... Georgia is an *Asian* country: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_sovereign_states_and_dependent_territories_in_Asia
> 
> *I use this to ask: If someone wants to post something about Spetsnaz where it will goes?*


 
European Special Ops.


----------



## Soldado (Feb 26, 2013)

pardus said:


> European Special Ops.


 
Thank you.


----------



## GeneralL (Apr 27, 2013)

From 2012


----------



## GeneralL (Apr 27, 2013)

Soldado said:


> I wonder why it is in European Special Operations... Georgia is an *Asian* country: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_sovereign_states_and_dependent_territories_in_Asia


 
You have to read better. Just because it isn't part of the European Union, doesn't mean it's not Europe. Caucasian states and Russia are souvereign nations which are considered part of Europe AND Asia. It's also written in that article. There's a difference friend. When you watch UEFA, Georgia, Russia, Armenia, Turkey etc are all involved, because they are Europe, but not part of the Union. None of them participate in any "Asian" ( far east China, Japane etc ) competitions or elsewhat because they're regarded more European than Asian.


----------



## Mack PL (Apr 27, 2013)

GeneralL said:


> When you watch UEFA, Georgia, Russia, Armenia, Turkey etc are all involved, because they are Europe, but not part of the Union. None of them participate in any "Asian" ( far east China, Japane etc ) competitions or elsewhat because they're regarded more European than Asian.


 
Yeah, like Israel.

:)


----------



## GeneralL (Apr 27, 2013)

Mack PL said:


> Yeah, like Israel.
> 
> :)


 
yes, but Israel is not in the same category.


----------



## Soldado (Apr 28, 2013)

GeneralL said:


> You have to read better. Just because it isn't part of the European Union, doesn't mean it's not Europe. Caucasian states and Russia are souvereign nations which are considered part of Europe AND Asia. It's also written in that article. There's a difference friend. When you watch UEFA, Georgia, Russia, Armenia, Turkey etc are all involved, because they are Europe, but not part of the Union. None of them participate in any "Asian" ( far east China, Japane etc ) competitions or elsewhat because they're regarded more European than Asian.


 
1.- I didn't say anything about the European Union.

2.- That's why I asked.

3.- I do not see UEFA.


----------



## pardus (Apr 28, 2013)

You guys are giving me a headache. Can we just get on with the thread now?


----------



## GeneralL (Apr 30, 2013)

pardus said:


> You guys are giving me a headache. Can we just get on with the thread now?


 
sure thing 

Since today's the 30th anniversary, there are quite a lot of pictures.

*Rangers*



























*Special Operations Group*


----------



## GeneralL (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## GeneralL (Apr 30, 2013)

Vehicles beeing used are the Turkish made "Otokar Cobra" and Georgian made "Didgori" series APC's aswell as Lazika IFV's.

The special operations variant of the Didgori has a mounted minigun or RC 50. Cal station.

*Cobras*











*Didgoris*


----------



## x SF med (Apr 30, 2013)

I will attest to the toughness of the Georgians after having met a few at Walter Reed who are there to recover from some greivous injuries.  Those guys are semi isolated due to a language barrier, but push like hell to get better and learn to adjust to the new norm of prosthetics.  Good Solid and motivated warriors - men of character and strenth - God Bless them and help them recover to the fullest level they can.


----------



## GeneralL (May 1, 2013)

x SF med said:


> I will attest to the toughness of the Georgians after having met a few at Walter Reed who are there to recover from some greivous injuries. Those guys are semi isolated due to a language barrier, but push like hell to get better and learn to adjust to the new norm of prosthetics. Good Solid and motivated warriors - men of character and strenth - God Bless them and help them recover to the fullest level they can.


 
thank you for the kind words, god bless you and your comrades. I know from my relative that they highly appreciate working and training with you and other parts of the US armed forces that put effort in supporting our armed forces development. 

More shots from "Arrow 013" exercise:

Brigades acting commander Major Kiknadze






Rangers opened the event with stunning action and lead the way
Love these guys, eventhough they're not regarded the best of that unit, still kickass elite force.

During offensive rescue operation, they were tasked with mot/mech support and evacuation.









































The Special Operations Battalion dropped in as primary strike force and was aided by the Rangers.

But first a little warm up: 





































First Demonstration was a hostage rescue operation. A unit sneaked through the covers up to the target building, raided it and evaced with the hostage via rope.


----------



## GeneralL (May 1, 2013)

What followed, was a direct assault on an enemy outpost, but first a sniper/recon unit intercepted an HVT heading towards the base 
















The main assault was covered by M-24 gunships


























HVT's beeing secured, evac arrives while providing fire support.
















Meanwhile Rangers deploy in the background to provide additional fire support togheter with artillery and gunships






After completion, all units withdraw from the area











After action photos


----------



## GeneralL (May 2, 2013)

Beeing personal withness of the demonstrations the Minister of Internal Affairs was shocked by the efficiency of the troops and wanted to be once again sure his boys deserve the greatest respect of all. He shall not worry, we know his anti terror units are the Republics pride


----------



## GeneralL (May 3, 2013)




----------



## GeneralL (May 3, 2013)

recon units no matter from what formation are generaly regarded elite in Georgia, not part of special operations forces.


----------



## pardus (May 4, 2013)

That video shows Hollywood bullshit...


----------



## GeneralL (May 4, 2013)

pardus said:


> That video shows Hollywood bullshit...


 
Yeah dude, keep in mind those guys are not professionals in that art. For only 2:49 minutes they were allowed to demonstrate, they obviously learned to perform moves/stunts that would impress* mainstream public*. Some of them were obviously way over the top. Like noone with a rifle would try to stab you with the barrel  

In terms of Khridoli, here's some short info.

Khridoli's traditional Georgian martial arts dating back to antiquity. It part of the hand-to-hand training program of the SOF. They base their fighting techniques on Krav Maga and Khridoli. Khridoli is basicaly Sambo and Krav Maga combined, yet going further. It hardenes your body to the extremes and improves coordination in first place. Originating from ancient-middle age period wrestling systems of different Georgian regions, it show similarities to other martial arts, but is very unique in nevertheless not least because Khridoli back then, was purely about life or death. Due to constant threats of an invasion ( Georgia found it self surrounded by enemies for centuries ) people, in particular the "highlanders" ( Khevsurians ) thought themselves how to survive in case of war. Fighting numericaly superior opposition was common for a country like Georgia. Khridoli was aimed to learn attacking and defending with literaly *any* sort of melee weapons/tools ( starting from regular cloth or hats, small finger pieces, knuckles, knifes, daggers, staffs, whips, axes, swords .... ( all weapons according to that period ). Today those are mostly used for public demonstrations by the Federation, yet however most of it applies to real combat situations with deadly efficiency. SOF approves.

For those who attend consequent life experience with Khridolo, theyy'll find themselves spending most time in mountainous areas and highlands in a is very traditional spiritual way.


----------



## pardus (May 4, 2013)

GeneralL said:


> Yeah dude, keep in mind those guys are not professionals in that art. For only 2:49 minutes they were allowed to demonstrate, they obviously learned to perform moves/stunts that would impress* mainstream public*. Some of them were obviously way over the top. Like noone with a rifle would try to stab you with the barrel


 
You have no idea of what you are talking about.


----------



## GeneralL (May 4, 2013)

pardus said:


> You have no idea of what you are talking about.


 
whatever dude. Care to explain ?


----------



## pardus (May 4, 2013)

GeneralL said:


> whatever dude. Care to explain ?


 
What is there to explain? You aren't Military, you don't have any experience, you don't know what you are talking about. Stop trying to act like you are an expert.

I'll warn you right now, keep calling me or other vetted members of this site "dude" and your stay here will be a short one. 
Got that "dude"?


----------



## GeneralL (May 4, 2013)

pardus said:


> What is there to explain? You aren't Military, you don't have any experience, you don't know what you are talking about. Stop trying to act like you are an expert.
> 
> I'll warn you right now, keep calling me or other vetted members of this site "dude" and your stay here will be a short one.
> Got that "dude"?


 
It wasn't meant to be disrespectful to start with. 

Well that's simply wrong. I am not military true but the thing is, I have experience in martial arts so I quite know what I am talking about regarded that, so maybe pardus explains me his concerns in a bit friendlier way ? I'll treat the people here as friendly as I can so I expect the same treatment.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 4, 2013)

GeneralL said:


> It wasn't meant to be disrespectful to start with.
> I am not military true but the thing is, I have experience in martial arts so I quite know what I am talking about regarded that,



Bwah-hah-hah-hah!

(veering back into my lane now)


----------



## GeneralL (May 4, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Bwah-hah-hah-hah!
> 
> (veering back into my lane now)


 
this is childish man ....


----------



## AWP (May 4, 2013)

Thread locked. Value <= 0


----------



## AWP (May 4, 2013)

GeneralL is unsatisfied with my locking of the thread and decided to self-select.

GeneralL: Dude, we wish you the best in your future endeavors. YOU allowed the thread to devolve and YOU are the one who doesn't quite "get it." I'm not going to hold the hand of every photo sharing fanboy on the site, particularly when they display attitude. Your cheeky, disrespectful attitude is why the thread was locked and why you are gone. The sad thing is the thread was going well and you had some pretty awesome photos.

Now, would anyone else like to walk out of their lane, flexing their big mouth and big brain? The rain in Spain falls mainly on the....

NO.

Grumpy cat sends.


----------

